# Finally Up And Running! Sb9a



## HiHo256 (Mar 8, 2015)

SUCCESS!!! Finally got by revuild running.  As nobody will recall, I rescued a 1944 SB9A from a farm shed last summer. I broke it down to parade rest, replace all the wicks, etc, cleaned it all up (by far the most time consuming as it had decades of grease and grime forming a hard finish on everything) and got it reassemble. See this thread... http://www.hobby-machinist.com/posts/205271/
I unfortunately messed with the original get motor thus letting the smoke out. Had it in a shop for several months... they couldn't figure out how to fix it. So I ended up buying a Harbor Freight 1 HP rversible motor. Then I was paralyzed for awhile because I did not know how or if I could wire the motor to my drum switch (which I wanted to do). Finally sat down with the schematics and sorted out the wiring, made the initial connections on my bench and, fingers crossed, hit forward on the drum switch. It worked!!!.Stopped it and put it in reverse... it worked again... in reverse!!!
Well, remember those movies when the cave men first discovered fire??? That was me in celebration. Bear in mind, I am not an electrician so this was like magic, like I solved world hunger!.
Now everything is installed on the lathe, it is turning, all the feeds are working, gearbox is working. I am happy. Now I just have to get to know it operationally, get a few items. I need a 3 jaw chuck, I want a complete collet closer set, as well as a milling attachment. Anybody that has spares of those items I would be happy to discuss. 
Following are some pics of the completed project. I did not paint as I rather liked the aged patina of the metal.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 8, 2015)

Congratulations  !!! Looks good.


----------



## tommied (Mar 8, 2015)

Congratulations, you have a nice lathe. With a 4-jaw chuck there is no reason not to build anything you want. I have a 44 model too.

tommie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks Great man!  

I don't know if I missed it, but did you post somewhere about those interesting belt and spindle covers?  
Looks like a sweet model A!

Bernie


----------



## HiHo256 (Mar 8, 2015)

Bernie, they are just painted grey... my one attempt at paint. The gear cover is aluminum hand did NOT have a nice patina.


----------



## lugnard (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks really good. I'm on the same page as far as leaving the aged patina. You just can't get it back once painted. I'll try and add a pic of my 405, I replaced the apron with an ebay purchased one as mine had been brazed. It was painted and I just removed the paint and left it the cast iron...with plenty of oil look. Blended right in.  You could try that with the belt covers...can always repaint.

Harry


----------



## HiHo256 (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks really nice Harry!. I think I will try and remove the grey at some point... it was a bad idea.


----------

